# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Есть пк , его заразил шифровальчик, задача расшифровать файлы, именно расшифровать

## aleksandrsochi

Здравствуйте
Есть пк , его заразил шифровальчик, задача расшифровать файлы, именно расшифровать, можно не тратить время, на удаление самого вируса, подробно о вирусе в этой статье
http://remontcompa.ru/758-virus-zash...enie-xtbl.html
кто поможет заплачу
пишите мне в скайп nugnyi-nick

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

